# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu >  Những điều cần biết về viêm cổ tử cung

## baosonbv

Các bệnh lý vùng kín khá phổ biến trong xã hội hiện nay và có thể đe dọa nghiêm trọng đến tâm lí, đời sống và đặc biệt là sức khỏe sinh sản của phụ nữ. Một trong số đó không thể không nhắc tới bệnh lí viêm cổ tử cung. Vậy dấu hiệu viêm cổ tử cung là gì và cách điều trị ra sao?
Viêm cổ tử cung là tình trạng sưng, viêm, lở loét ở cổ tử cung do các tác nhân như nhiễm khuẩn, nấm hoặc ký sinh trùng. Bệnh được chia làm hai nhóm là cấp tính và mãn tính. Viêm cổ tử cung cấp tính khi tái phát nhiều lần hoặc không được thăm khám phát hiện và chữa trị kịp thời có thể dẫn đến viêm cổ tử cung mãn tính.
*2. Các dấu hiệu viêm cổ tử cung thường thấy* 
Các dấu hiệu viêm cổ tử cung khá giống với biểu hiện của viêm âm đạo: ra huyết trắng đục, mùi khó chịu, ngứa, xuất huyết âm đạo, cảm giác đau rát hoặc ra máu khi quan hệ tình dục. Nguyên nhân của bệnh lý này thường là do nhiễm vi khuẩn.
Bệnh có nguy cơ làm giảm chức  năng miễn dịch của tử cung và âm đạo, tăng khả năng mắc các bệnh lây qua đường tình dục như lậu, giang mai, nhiễm Chlamydia,... thậm chí là nhiễm HIV.

Khí hư ra nhiều là dấu hiệu của viêm cổ tử cung
3. Nguyên nhân gây nên bệnh lí viêm cổ tử cung
Có rất nhiều nguyên nhân gây nên bệnh viêm cổ tử cung. Dưới đây là một số nguyên nhân chủ yếu:
3.1. Quan hệ tình dục không an toàn
Không sử dụng bao cao su: Làm tăng nguy cơ nhiễm ký sinh trùng, nhiễm khuẩn và virus lây truyền qua đường tình dục.
Giao hợp quá thô bạo: Gây tổn thương cổ tử cung, tạo điều kiện cho viêm nhiễm phát triển.
Giao hợp với bạn tình đang mắc bệnh xã hội như bệnh lậu, giang mai, mụn cóc sinh dục, sùi mào gà.
xem thêm: bệnh viêm nhiễm phụ khoa
3.2. Viêm âm đạo
Tình trạng viêm âm đạo nếu không được chữa trị kịp thời có thể tạo cơ hội cho ký sinh trùng, nấm, vi khuẩn tấn công lên cổ tử cung và gây ra viêm nhiễm, nguy hiểm hơn là tăng nguy cơ gây nên ung thư cổ tử cung 
3.3. Nạo phá thai
Nạo phá thai là nguyên nhân gây viêm cổ tử cung. Những chị em có tiền sử nạo phá thai thường có nguy cơ viêm cổ tử cung cao hơn. Việc lựa chọn một cơ sở y tế chuyên khoa có uy tín để làm thủ thuật phá thai an toàn là cực kỳ quan trọng, giúp người phụ nữ giảm thiểu tai biến xảy ra và tránh ảnh hưởng đến chuyện sinh nở sau này.
3.4. Chu kỳ kinh nguyệt bất thường
Đối với trường hợp này bạn cần trao đổi với bác sĩ phụ khoa để xác định chính xác nguyên nhân và điều trị kịp thời, tránh để bệnh trở nên dai dẳng và nghiêm trọng hơn.
 3.5. Vệ sinh cá nhân không đúng cách
Để hạn chế tình trạng viêm nhiễm vùng kín, bạn cần phải tạo thói quen giữ gìn vệ sinh sạch sẽ, chịu khó sử dụng các loại dung dịch vệ sinh có chỉ số pH cho phép và phải dùng đúng cách.
3.6. Quan hệ tình dục quá sớm, quá nhiều
Đây là một trong số lí do tại sao hiện nay ở nước ta tỉ lệ người mắc viêm cổ tử cung gia tăng. Đối với câu chuyện phòng the, các cặp đôi ngoài việc dùng biện pháp an toàn để tự bảo vệ chính mình thì cũng cần phải sinh hoạt tình dục điều độ và có chừng mực.
4. Biện pháp điều trị viêm cổ tử cung
Hiện nay có rất nhiều những phương pháp có thể hỗ trợ trong việc thăm khám cũng như chữa trị viêm cổ tử cung như:
4.1. Sử dụng thuốc:
Nếu bạn bị viêm cổ tử cung bắt nguồn từ các bệnh lây truyền qua đường tình dục, bác sĩ sẽ kê thuốc kháng sinh để điều trị bệnh nhiễm đó. Trong trường hợp viêm cổ tử cung do virus gây ra (như mụn rộp sinh dục), bác sĩ thường kê thuốc kháng virus.
4.2. Liệu pháp Laser
Bằng cách sử dụng tia laser cường độ cao nhằm đốt cháy và phá hủy các mô bất thường. Bệnh nhân được gây mê và nằm ổn định trong tư thế chuẩn bị. Bác sĩ sẽ dùng thiết bị để giữ cho âm đạo ở trạng thái mở, sau đó tia laser được chiếu trực tiếp vào mô tế bào bất thường.
4.3. Phẫu thuật lạnh
Đây là thủ thuật sử dụng nhiệt độ cực lạnh để phá hủy các tế bào bất thường. Dụng cụ được sử dụng là một que tỏa lạnh chứa nitơ lỏng. Phẫu thuật lạnh hầu như không gây đau, nhưng bệnh nhân có thể bị chuột rút, chảy máu, nặng nhất là nhiễm trùng và để lại sẹo.
Khi thấy những dấu hiệu viêm cổ tử cung bạn hãy nên đi thăm khám và điều trị càng sớm càng tốt để tránh gặp những rắc rối trong cuộc sống hàng ngày. Đừng ngần ngại hãy chia sẻ với chúng tôi theo số *Hotline 0915850770* để nhận được sự tư vấn thích hợp nhất từ đội ngũ y bác sĩ có chuyên môn kinh nghiệm cao của Bệnh viện Đa khoa Bảo Sơn. Sứ mệnh của chúng tôi là mang lại cho bạn niềm an tâm tuyệt đối về sức khỏe cho bạn.

----------

